# Product Test - Car Pride 151 TFF Wax



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok you might be thinking "Car Pride product on a detailing forum??!!"

I saw this in a pound shop today, and thought for £1 its gotta be worth trying just for a backup/ cheap wax when needed.

Got back and after I washed the car I tried it on the rear quarter only.

It smells like Meguairs #16 mirror glaze, its even the same colour, and the wax itself looks the same, a light blue damp wax which dries clear.

Anyway i applied it and thought nothing of it.

Came to rinse the car with the PW, and fook me!!!

Ive never seen beading like it, aiming the lance at the car with high pressure, rather than the panel being flooded with water and mist, theres a massive array of high speed water spot beading, working out from the point of the jet. The closest thing i can describe it as is a winscreen treated with rain-x, driving in the rain at 100mph.
On removal of the PW, the water on the panel repelled like crazy to form just a few small beads, the rest ran off like mad, as if compressed air was being employed.

Contrary, the rear door which is adjacent, was full of high pressure mist you usually get, and even that was running well as it had a treatment of Zymol last week, but this rear quarter was unbelievable.

Even if it lasts a week or two, for the beading action it is amazing!!

It has UV inhibitors, and looking at the datasheet it has carnauba and montan wax as well as silicones and the usual kerosines and petroleum based chemicals.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

off to the poundshop lol


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

I know being detailers we go for good stuff, but you can't say no to a tin of paste wax WITH a sponge applicator for £1 lol!!

I even got their other one which is FAST wax...not tried that yet though, i'll try and get a video next time i wash, don't really wanna wet the car again now haha!


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

I tried the red fast wax sometime ago and was impressed by the beading also!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice review. We pay more the applicator alone normally, nice little find. :thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

What pound shop was it ?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Beading video required!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Having tried some poundshop products a few weeks ago (and was pleasantly surprised) I got some of the wax also, I agree it does bead the water well, however I did find it difficult to apply/remove as it was soft and 'gooey' , overall though not bad at all for the money especially .


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Poundland sells this stuff AFAIK


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep, thats where I got it from.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Contains silicones??


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

could be why it beads like crazy!!!!but hey it,s a pound and on daily runaround or even things like the garage door (yep i wax the garage door???) can,t be bad.....


----------

